# Can you re-sublimate a mug?



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I just did a mug for a customer and now they would like a picture added to some blank space on there. Can I re do the same mug and add a picture or do I need to redo the whole thing on a new one?


----------



## ssanae77 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sports4Less said:


> I just did a mug for a customer and now they would like a picture added to some blank space on there. Can I re do the same mug and add a picture or do I need to redo the whole thing on a new one?


when you resublimate, you are also reheating the old image, thus, they will be burned out. Well, not exactly burning out, making the image really blurry.

In theory, it is possible as long as you can heat just the partial area where the new image is being sublimated.

I would just redo it since it doesn't cost much for a mug.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

That is kind of what I figured. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mark is correct...re-sublimating will not work...


----------

